# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Buzeqeshja e nje femije :)

## mario_kingu

Buzeqeshja e nje femije eshte e vetmja buzeqeshje qe te mbush me jete

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

jam shume dakort, tani sa po mendoja kete gje lol...beheni temen me interesante duke postuar femijen tuaj  (per prinderit e forumit) duke buzeqeshur  :perqeshje:

----------


## ylli_pr

jam shume dakort, tani sa po mendoja kete gje lol...beheni temen me interesante duke postuar femijen tuaj (per prinderit e forumit) duke buzeqeshur 
Jam plotesisht takot.

----------


## Principat



----------


## no name

> jam shume dakort, tani sa po mendoja kete gje lol...beheni temen me interesante duke postuar femijen tuaj  (per prinderit e forumit) duke buzeqeshur :P


Rexhi mos bej naze :P, po hajt sjelle ate pellumbeshen tende, se qenka rritur goxha.  :buzeqeshje: 




Erina

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

uauaua kush eshte kjo kukulla e vogel? sa e mile qe eshte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ok ja bera si nje kolazh me disa foto

----------

B@Ne (17-06-2015)

----------


## Marya

rexhi shume e bukur goca, po floket ja ke qethur apo i kane rene vete?
ajo e imja kur lindi e kishte koken plot me floke , por tani nga ferkimi  i kane rene te gjitha rreth kokes dhe i kane mbetur ca cullufe ne maje te kokes :buzeqeshje:  dhe nje rrip nga pas , thua se e  kam qethur me model   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hahaha marya, jo nuk lindi me shume floke, the pothuajse ishte tullace fare deri 1 vjece, tani qe eshte 19 muajshe ka floket te shkurtra si djal...se imagjinoja qe do prisja kaq shume ti rriten floket lol

----------


## Nete

> 


Djalin e bukul e paske... :pa dhembe:

----------


## mario_kingu

> jam shume dakort, tani sa po mendoja kete gje lol...beheni temen me interesante duke postuar femijen tuaj  (per prinderit e forumit) duke buzeqeshur


shum e drejt me von do ve foto te djalit duke qeshur  :buzeqeshje:  besoj se do jet shum tem interesante 
pls doja tju them ketyre te tjerve jo me foto qesharake te mara nga interneti ose te femive te lagjes 
te postojm ketu Buzeqeshjen e femijve tane por edhe te Niperve/mbesave foto vetem duke qeshur  :buzeqeshje: 
te tjeret nese skeni shikoni foto  ska nevoj per replay
vertet eshte kenaqsi kur shikon femit qe qeshin
flm

----------


## thirsty

Buzeqeshja e nje femije
ngrohn zemren e dy gjinive

----------


## thirsty

>

----------


## Principat

> shum e drejt me von do ve foto te djalit duke qeshur  besoj se do jet shum tem interesante 
> pls doja tju them ketyre te tjerve jo me foto qesharake te mara nga interneti ose te femive te lagjes 
> te postojm ketu Buzeqeshjen e femijve tane por edhe te Niperve/mbesave foto vetem duke qeshur 
> *te tjeret nese skeni shikoni foto  ska nevoj per replay*
> vertet eshte kenaqsi kur shikon femit qe qeshin
> flm


po aaa?! si urdheron shefe!  :masaker: 

p.s. teme e qelluar nga pasuesi i temes, dmth nga *~Rexhina~*
pra vazhdoni vazhdoni me foto reale please!  :perqeshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

> po aaa?! si urdheron shefe! 
> 
> p.s. teme e qelluar nga pasuesi i temes, dmth nga *~Rexhina~*
> pra vazhdoni vazhdoni me foto reale please!


nejse dukesh qe je i zgjuar me komente i....]

----------


## mario_kingu

ju prenzatoj Camarokun tim Nikolas ktu kemi qen ne italy nga Daja  :buzeqeshje:

----------

B@Ne (17-06-2015)

----------


## Principat

> nejse dukesh qe je i zgjuar me komente i....]


po shefe, tek sa ti na vesh rregulla cfare te bejme dhe cfare jo, si pret ti te pergjigjem  shefave si puna jote "shef n'vete"  :xx: 
nejsee, mos ta zgjasim shum, skam deshir tju prishi temen, vazhdoni . . .  :Lulja3:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Buzeshja e nje bebushi eshte  e vetmja gje ne bote qe mund te perkule me te fortin edhe njeriun me te keq ne bote
MarRIO ME JETE TE GJATE DJALI SI FLORICKE E PASKE
i ka ngjare mamit besoj :perqeshje:

----------


## policia911

urime per temen shume teme e qelluar
deri tani foto qe keni ven jan fantastike,Mario nikolas ka dal shum bukur tamam tifozi i Milanit

kurse ka ndonje moderator ta shpori kete principat nga kjo teme kaq  e qelluar

----------


## policia911

Ky eshte Andi

----------

B@Ne (17-06-2015)

----------

